# Medicals Referred



## deroche (Oct 5, 2012)

Medicals have been referred since 3rd August 2012.
Anyone else been waiting since the beginning of August and seen they have been finalised?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you heard anything yet? We applied in Pretoria early September - medicals sent to Sydney for further review - and apparently the backlog for clearance of medicals in Sydney is around 2 months.


----------



## deroche (Oct 5, 2012)

Nope. Still waiting


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

deroche said:


> Nope. Still waiting


Hi deroche, 
Did you do yours in SA?


----------



## deroche (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes I did.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm so glad to have come across this thread. My fiances medicals have just been referred to Australia from Berlin Germany. Can you tell me a little about this? Why do they refer the medicals, what does this mean...does it infer there is a problem? 

My fiance is from Ghana, a high risk country, so not sure if that makes a difference.

And finally, do they all go to the one centre...Sydney?

Thanks heaps xxx


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

DeRoche do you have a CO yet?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

I spoke to the department that do the medicals in Sydney today. They told me that for paper applications, like my PMV subclass 300, they are currently working on medicals received on July 31st. 

I hope this information might be helpful to some of you.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks! Hard to get any info, so you're lucky they even told you that!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I spoke to the department that do the medicals in Sydney today. They told me that for paper applications, like my PMV subclass 300, they are currently working on medicals received on July 31st.
> 
> I hope this information might be helpful to some of you.


Yoh !!! Lets hope they work faster, otherwise we are talking of 2-3 months for us that put in medicals in sepetember/october


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Ill keep you posted if I get any updates. My finances medicals haven't arrived yet so we are in for a couple months wait. Boo hoo!


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

We just found out that my partners medicals were sent in as a B category, so that's why they were sent off. A minor heart issue that he was born with that represents no issues in adult life! They're still saying 2 months, so another month to go for processing. Good luck and if you need answers - call them! That's why u pay these people thousands of dollars. Remember that.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Who did you call to find that out?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Call immigration where your visa was lodged.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok thanks. Is this the last step in the process before the visa is granted?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

No, I wouldn't think so, but all visa applications are different. All the best.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks and same to you


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Some good news for all of us waiting on medicals to be reviewed in Australia. I found out today that they are processing PMV medicals from the last couple of days in August. This is GREAT news as it means in just over 1 weeks they have gone from July 31 to the last couple of days of August...GREAT for those of us whose date they haven't even got to yet.

Something to be positive about! xxx


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Some good news for all of us waiting on medicals to be reviewed in Australia. I found out today that they are processing PMV medicals from the last couple of days in August. This is GREAT news as it means in just over 1 weeks they have gone from July 31 to the last couple of days of August...GREAT for those of us whose date they haven't even got to yet.
> 
> Something to be positive about! xxx


That's great news. Lets hope in coming few days they will start working on the september/ october meds.

Thanks for this piece of information it helps calm our nerves down

Did you call them?..I tried to email them but i never got any reply.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes I wanted to share to help calm the nerves...that is all we have to look forward to while we wait...bits of good news to calm the nerves.

Yes i called and the lady was so kind. Not sure about the email address but it is such good news to hear the backlog is being moved through quickly. Makes me think that they will be processing mid to late Sept in a 7 - 10 days.

But as usual we wait so blessings to you as you wait.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed for our very early September meds. They did say 2 months, so they might be on time! Will keep u posted!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Some good news for all of us waiting on medicals to be reviewed in Australia. I found out today that they are processing PMV medicals from the last couple of days in August. This is GREAT news as it means in just over 1 weeks they have gone from July 31 to the last couple of days of August...GREAT for those of us whose date they haven't even got to yet.
> 
> Something to be positive about! xxx


Ok so not so good news...I rang up two day ago to see if our medicals had arrived and finally they have and I was told they have reassessed the processing date they are working on and it is Aug 3rd. I ask how this date can go backwards as I was told it was the end of August the week before and the lady was clearly just passing on the information and unable to provide any further information but in the end I guess why it happened doesn't matter but it has.

Sooooo for PMV Subclass 300 visa medicals they are working on ones from August 3rd. Not quite as quick in getting through the back log as I had hoped.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

I emailed them yesterday, so it will be interesting to see if/when they reply. I think they all give different answers to be honest. I don't think many of them know a great deal in regards to time frames; I think it depends on who u talk to. Thanks again for the update.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes no problem on the update. I am sure we do get different information and partly it is probably due to this being a moving target for them and the person giving the information out is not the person working on the stuff so there are many levels of people in between where the details can go wrong also.

Would you please let us know what date they give you if/when you hear?

Also what I dont know is how they assign the date to your medicals. Is it based on the date they were originally done with the panel Dr or the date the CO got them or the date your application was registered at the embassy or the date the medicals arrived at the HMO in Australia as these can be wildly different...any idea?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Wired huh !!!....I did send an email to my CO asking her about the medicals, but she only said that "she is also waiting for a reply from HOC"

Our wedding date is getting closer and closer and the more we want to be together!!! what to do !!!!!!!!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Wired huh !!!....I did send an email to my CO asking her about the medicals, but she only said that "she is also waiting for a reply from HOC"

Our wedding date is getting closer and closer and the more we want to be together!!! what to do !!!!!!!!


----------



## Romjul (Oct 26, 2012)

why do we need to send medicals to Sydney? please i don't get it as i sent mine to Pretoria.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

You don't need to send them to Sydney. You send your medicals to your local or allocated embassy. What happens then is that embassy may decided to forward your medicals onto Sydney for further review. This is not your choice but the embassy's.


----------



## Romjul (Oct 26, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> You don't need to send them to Sydney. You send your medicals to your local or allocated embassy. What happens then is that embassy may decided to forward your medicals onto Sydney for further review. This is not your choice but the embassy's.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Update; Called Health Operations in Sydney today. Not helpful at all. Essentially all she told me is that they're still 'working' on medicals from the MIDDLE of August now. What happened to late August from a few weeks ago, as per previous posts?! So I tried to clarify with this woman, and she just tried to handball everything back to the CO (we haven't even got bloody assigned) in Pretoria! I mean, honestly?! So now, from the 2 month wait, it's expected to be closer to 3. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, guys but wanted to keep you updated...oh, and to remind you not to bother holding your breath for these people. I truly believe, even though they have a job to do, that they really couldn't care less about who they talk to; essentially we're just a number to these people. I believe in karma though, friends, and what goes around, comes around. I'm a health professional. Perhaps one day I'll be looking after the care of someone they love, eh. The universe has a funny way of doing things. Sorry! Off track. Try and keep positive, especially to you all who have been waiting much later than us. I can unequivocally say now that I am finished with correspondence with these people. They give you nothing; they give us all conflicting timeframes and answers. I give up; I'm just going to sit and wait!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Any more news from the HOC?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes I got news from the HOC today that they are working on paper applications like mine PMV from August 16.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Yes I got news from the HOC today that they are working on paper applications like mine PMV from August 16.


Hi melanda !...That sounds like good news, lets hope they will work on the september and October soon !

Good luck to all of us !


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hi melanda !...That sounds like good news, lets hope they will work on the september and October soon !
> 
> Good luck to all of us !


What date where your medicals suited Zamaussie?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> What date where your medicals suited Zamaussie?


I Sent them around the 27th of September and my CO only got back to me around the 2nd of October telling me that she received my Meds and sent them to HOC.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

After the medicals are complete, does anyone know how much longer a PMV/Subclass 300 would take?

My fiance spoke to her CO and said they were waiting for medicals (submitted 26 Sept) and that we should check again with them in the middle of November.

Based on this thread I doubt they will be processed by that date. Just curious as to if anyone knows what (if any) remaining steps are involved before the CO can grant?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

I got news from the HOC today that they are working on paper applications like mine PMV from August 21. 

So it is not quite 1 dayreal life for 1 day of processing but at least it is going forward


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> After the medicals are complete, does anyone know how much longer a PMV/Subclass 300 would take?
> 
> My fiance spoke to her CO and said they were waiting for medicals (submitted 26 Sept) and that we should check again with them in the middle of November.
> 
> Based on this thread I doubt they will be processed by that date. Just curious as to if anyone knows what (if any) remaining steps are involved before the CO can grant?


I have wondered the same thing myself and have even asked my CO this but I got a fairly vague reply. I have seen cases where the interview is the last step and others where the medicals is the last step and then others where the medicals and interview is the start and there are many months of the client hearing nothing from the CO but obviously the CO is doing stuff and checking things at their end.

From what I understand, we are only part of the process. The CO is doing a lot of work in the background checking the information that we provide which we are not a part of. They are verifying the police checks and character information and the other reference information.

So I am sorry but I guess I can't answer the question. I think there is a set list of tasks that they should go through but it does vary depending on the low or high risk nature of the client and also on how the medical and character checks come back and how the information is presented to them and I think they can be done in any number of orders.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great, thank you for the response. I guess each CO has their own way of doing things so there's no way to tell how long we'll wait after the medicals are cleared.

Cheers


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> I have wondered the same thing myself and have even asked my CO this but I got a fairly vague reply. I have seen cases where the interview is the last step and others where the medicals is the last step and then others where the medicals and interview is the start and there are many months of the client hearing nothing from the CO but obviously the CO is doing stuff and checking things at their end.
> 
> From what I understand, we are only part of the process. The CO is doing a lot of work in the background checking the information that we provide which we are not a part of. They are verifying the police checks and character information and the other reference information.
> 
> So I am sorry but I guess I can't answer the question. I think there is a set list of tasks that they should go through but it does vary depending on the low or high risk nature of the client and also on how the medical and character checks come back and how the information is presented to them and I think they can be done in any number of orders.


You're doing a great job keeping us up to date. Thanks!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

melandabdul said:


> I got news from the HOC today that they are working on paper applications like mine PMV from August 21.
> 
> So it is not quite 1 dayreal life for 1 day of processing but at least it is going forward


With an attitude like that you should see it soon . Great attitude and pleasant personality are always a delight. All the very best of luck!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Boboa said:


> With an attitude like that you should see it soon . Great attitude and pleasant personality are always a delight. All the very best of luck!


Oh Thanks Boboa....that is so kind of you to say so. I try and keep it light because I know it doesn't help to get wound up...and they are just doing their job as well so we can try and work together.

Thanks again


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I got news from the HOC today that they are working on paper applications like mine PMV from August 21.
> 
> So it is not quite 1 dayreal life for 1 day of processing but at least it is going forward


We have same of lodgement date


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

How bizarre. We just got confirmation from our CO that the visa is ready to be granted! And that the CO is pushing for the medicals, which are, as stated, very close to being finalized! So that hopefully means the others, mostly Z and M's, shouldn't be far away either. Looks like it doesn't really matter what kind of 'attitude' you have towards the process or the people involved in it. It all comes down to the application itself. Cheers to (hopefully) spending Christmas with the people we love! Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

abc said:


> We have same of lodgement date


Oh I think I might have confused you abc. Mine is a PMV paper application and they are working in ones from August 21 but mine wasn't lodged then...I wish it was.

If you were lodged then you should have your feedback soon.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

MandS said:


> How bizarre. We just got confirmation from our CO that the visa is ready to be granted! And that the CO is pushing for the medicals, which are, as stated, very close to being finalized! So that hopefully means the others, mostly Z and M's, shouldn't be far away either. Looks like it doesn't really matter what kind of 'attitude' you have towards the process or the people involved in it. It all comes down to the application itself. Cheers to (hopefully) spending Christmas with the people we love! Fingers crossed for us all.


That really gives us hope !..It will be nice to spend Christmas with our loved ones


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Great, thank you for the response. I guess each CO has their own way of doing things so there's no way to tell how long we'll wait after the medicals are cleared.
> 
> Cheers


Thats right !


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just a random question, I've noticed people in this thread saying that HOC is working on paper applications from x date (eg, 21 August) - does that mean they are working on medicals that were submitted on 21st August, or entire applications that were lodged on 21st August?

The reason is, my fiance contacted the CO at the start of November and got a reply saying they were waiting for the medicals to be cleared in Australia and to check back mid November, which is now. However, her medicals were not completed until 26th September, so if going by the 2 month rule, they won't actually be near completion in Sydney until the end of November.

Can anyone clear it up? The actual visa application was submitted in mid May this year. Thanks!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Just a random question, I've noticed people in this thread saying that HOC is working on paper applications from x date (eg, 21 August) - does that mean they are working on medicals that were submitted on 21st August, or entire applications that were lodged on 21st August?
> 
> The reason is, my fiance contacted the CO at the start of November and got a reply saying they were waiting for the medicals to be cleared in Australia and to check back mid November, which is now. However, her medicals were not completed until 26th September, so if going by the 2 month rule, they won't actually be near completion in Sydney until the end of November.
> 
> Can anyone clear it up? The actual visa application was submitted in mid May this year. Thanks!


Hi there. Yes this is exactly what I wasn't sure of myself. So the date is the date that the HOC received your medicals. This can be hard to know as my CO hasn't communicated anything at all to me about this but I've rang the HOC myself to comfirm they have my finances medicals and got the reference number and the date they were submitted.
I think the 2 month rule is obsolete to be honest. The HOC is under the pump and working hard but I wouldn't put your heart on a 2 month turn around. It seems to be taking them more that a working day to complete a days worth of submitted medicals.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> Hi there. Yes this is exactly what I wasn't sure of myself. So the date is the date that the HOC received your medicals. This can be hard to know as my CO hasn't communicated anything at all to me about this but I've rang the HOC myself to comfirm they have my finances medicals and got the reference number and the date they were submitted.
> I think the 2 month rule is obsolete to be honest. The HOC is under the pump and working hard but I wouldn't put your heart on a 2 month turn around. It seems to be taking them more that a working day to complete a days worth of submitted medicals.


Thanks for the info. Would you happen to have the contact details for HOC? I'm surprised they would give you that information due to privacy laws, but if they are giving it out I'd love to contact them and ask!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

So having my medicals referred is going to add 2+ months to the application process?  I'm almost positive they will be. I have alot of medical things going on.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> So having my medicals referred is going to add 2+ months to the application process?  I'm almost positive they will be. I have alot of medical things going on.


I hope not... one would think this is why they quote 7 months, in case they want to get the medicals referred. If it ends up being 9 months I will not be a happy chappy.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Thanks for the info. Would you happen to have the contact details for HOC? I'm surprised they would give you that information due to privacy laws, but if they are giving it out I'd love to contact them and ask!


You can only get that info if you can provide them details like your fiancées passport number, full name, date of birth and then validate yourself also as being their partner as per the details on the application.

They won't just give out details willy nilly at all, I was careful and respectful in my dealings with them because if lots of people ring and ask these types of things they will stop answering questions all together.

Do you have all of these details? If you do ill go and find the number for you (don't have it close at hand). If not let me know when you do and ill get it for you then (I'm in the dr's waiting rooms right now)


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> You can only get that info if you can provide them details like your fiancées passport number, full name, date of birth and then validate yourself also as being their partner as per the details on the application.
> 
> They won't just give out details willy nilly at all, I was careful and respectful in my dealings with them because if lots of people ring and ask these types of things they will stop answering questions all together.
> 
> Do you have all of these details? If you do ill go and find the number for you (don't have it close at hand). If not let me know when you do and ill get it for you then (I'm in the dr's waiting rooms right now)


Awesome, thanks. Yes I do have all of those details. If you could find the number that would be great.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> I hope not... one would think this is why they quote 7 months, in case they want to get the medicals referred. If it ends up being 9 months I will not be a happy chappy.


The phone number is 02 8666 5777. On their website they ask to email or fill out an enquiry form opposed to calling, but providing you have all your details - reference number, etc - you should be fine. They were reluctant to give me much information the ONE time I called, so perhaps emailing them might be the way to go. Either way, good luck!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I might try to email first and see what happens 

edit: I just called and there's a pre-recorded message saying they are unable to take calls at the moment so leave a message. There's also an email address you can send to, so I'll do that. I guess they're just busy.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> Thanks, I might try to email first and see what happens
> 
> edit: I just called and there's a pre-recorded message saying they are unable to take calls at the moment so leave a message. There's also an email address you can send to, so I'll do that. I guess they're just busy.


That's right. You just leave a quick message and they call you back. You'll also find an enquiry form on the website which you could use; I called them as I didn't get a response for over 2 weeks when I originally emailed.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

MandS said:


> That's right. You just leave a quick message and they call you back. You'll also find an enquiry form on the website which you could use; I called them as I didn't get a response for over 2 weeks when I originally emailed.


I've done both now. Sent them an email and left a message. How long did it take for them to reply to you?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> I've done both now. Sent them an email and left a message. How long did it take for them to reply to you?


They called me back in about 30 minutes


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

When I left a message on their voice mail they called me back the same day. I've always found them to be nice and helpful but I never ask them too much detail because I know they can't give me that information.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> When I left a message on their voice mail they called me back the same day. I've always found them to be nice and helpful but I never ask them too much detail because I know they can't give me that information.


If you don't mind me asking, how many times have you actually called them, Melandabdul? Irrespective of how nice you were, which is definitely the way to go, have you received consistent information in regards to the backlog? Seems like you're the only person on here getting any information in regards to medical processing timeframes! Perhaps getting in regular contact is the way to go! Cheers.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MandS said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how many times have you actually called them, Melandabdul? Irrespective of how nice you were, which is definitely the way to go, have you received consistent information in regards to the backlog? Seems like you're the only person on here getting any information in regards to medical processing timeframes! Perhaps getting in regular contact is the way to go! Cheers.


Hi there...I can't recall exactly how many times I've rang but it would be 6 or so. Initially I was wanting to see if they had received the medicals and then I was interested to know what date they were processing.

Yes they have been fairly consistent other than one hiccup where they said they were at the end of August (I should have been suspicious because they had given dates previously and this one was a general region of time) and then the next time it was back to the 5th or 6th of August. I have to say that the girls who pass on the info are just at the mercy of the people that are feeding them the details in the same way we are...so somewhere along the way someone stuffed up...but nothing like that since.

I am more than happy to ring then on a regular basis and check the date they are processing and update you all by this thread. That way a heap of us are not contacting them and as you mentioned I have had good success thus far.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

They are now processing paper applications for 5th September as of today!!!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

That was a big jump from the last update a week ago (12/11/12) they were processing 21 August. Don't know about anyone else but I'm excited about that. Any movement forward is good but a big jump like that is wonderful.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> That was a big jump from the last update a week ago (12/11/12) they were processing 21 August. Don't know about anyone else but I'm excited about that. Any movement forward is good but a big jump like that is wonderful.


Did you call today?? That's great news!! Especially as ours was lodged the 9 Sept and that's all we're waiting for!  thanks Mel


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes I called today MandS. I said in my last update that I would do that and post updates on here for that everyone could see the progress and we all didn't have to call.
I have had good response from them so I am happy to do it as I think some others have found it frustrating.

Great news for you then...not many days left till they hit your date!!!!


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> Yes I called today MandS. I said in my last update that I would do that and post updates on here for that everyone could see the progress and we all didn't have to call.
> I have had good response from them so I am happy to do it as I think some others have found it frustrating.
> 
> Great news for you then...not many days left till they hit your date!!!!


Fingers crossed. Seems as though you've got the magic HOC touch, eh? Hope they don't change their minds and go backwards like one time before! Either way it's fantastic news; I just hope they give us the all-clear and we don't need to provide any further info. Hopefully we hear something the next week or two!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

My fiance emailed her CO at the start of November and they said they were waiting on the medicals and to check with them again mid-November. She emailed the CO again last night but they replied this morning saying they are still waiting... I guess we just have to wait our place in the queue. Her medicals were submitted on 25th Sept, so fingers crossed they'll be up to that date within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

That indeed is encouraging news !!! Am wishing all of us can be with our loved ones for Christmas - It would be a great present for this festival season .
As the saying goes " Good things comes to those who wait"....


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've called twice and left messages as well as sent them an email. No response whatsoever. Never mind, I'll just keep checking when melandabdul posts updates


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> I've called twice and left messages as well as sent them an email. No response whatsoever. Never mind, I'll just keep checking when melandabdul posts updates


So sorry to hear that. Not sure why others are getting different responses but I'm happy to post a weekly update. Stay strong.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> I've called twice and left messages as well as sent them an email. No response whatsoever. Never mind, I'll just keep checking when melandabdul posts updates


I know your frustration and only emailed - no response and called once again - limited information. As Melandabul has suggested they seem to be the only one getting any information at this stage but my partner did hear from our CO yesterday who confirms that they are currently up to Sept 6th, so don't worry too much if you don't hear, but please post if you do!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

This anxiety about the HOC results is making the waiting even worse. Spending Chritsmas with your partner would be wonderful !

Anyways lets keep hoping for the best


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone !
I finally got a reply from the HOC and this is the message they sent me :.......

Thank you for your email. The medicals you are enquiring about have been received by Global Health and are currently undergoing assessment. Global Health is currently experiencing a delay in the processing medicals of around 4 – 6 weeks, if your case is urgent please direct this enquiry to your case officer or relevant visa business section.

Kind regards.......

-Does this mean your case officer can request the HOC to process your medicals if its urgent???


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone !
I finally got a reply from the HOC and this is the message they sent me :.......

Thank you for your email. The medicals you are enquiring about have been received by Global Health and are currently undergoing assessment. Global Health is currently experiencing a delay in the processing medicals of around 4 – 6 weeks, if your case is urgent please direct this enquiry to your case officer or relevant visa business section.

Kind regards.......

-Does this mean your case officer can request the HOC to process your medicals if its urgent???


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

That's great... may I ask how long ago you sent the email? I emailed HOC quite a few days ago and still haven't had a response.

I'm not sure if the CO can ask them to be urgently processed, but hey it's worth asking. The last communication we got from the CO said they were still waiting but they would email the HOC for an update. Haven't heard back.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

I sent the email on 23rd October and only got the replay today.

Yea my CO also just told me that she was still waiting for the reply, that was weeks back.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

I sent the email on 23rd October and only got the replay today.

Yea my CO also just told me that she was still waiting for the reply, that was weeks back.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah ok thanks, that clears it up! I'll stop waiting for a reply every day


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea i guess they receive hundreds of emails each day so expecting them to reply immediately is unrealistic. I guess now we just have to wait and PRAY !


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear All,
after reading from the 1st reply till end, this makes me worried as the processing gap shall be 2 months now has turned to be 3 month more.
My agent told me HOC have yet to verify one of his client for 3+mths. DIAC just pending this info before they could grant visa.
If this is the case, my wife and my baby have yet to submit medical check might take years then!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

I can imagine how you are feeling but sometimes luck plays a role too, you could be one of those luck ones and your meds will be processed quickly - Just have faith.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Faith plays major role here. I was targeting to have the visa granted somewhere February2013. But now seems the delay will be extended.
Sorry, I'm just predicting the worst case scenario.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

My Fiancee she is now stressing from the message we got from HOC.
Has anyone got a different message so far?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello everyone !
> I finally got a reply from the HOC and this is the message they sent me :.......
> 
> Thank you for your email. The medicals you are enquiring about have been received by Global Health and are currently undergoing assessment. Global Health is currently experiencing a delay in the processing medicals of around 4 - 6 weeks, if your case is urgent please direct this enquiry to your case officer or relevant visa business section.
> ...


Hi Zamaussie,

I wouldn't stress - or let your partner stress over this letter- it sounds just like a generic response/letter they give to tell you they are simply processing the visa. This is/was my issue with it, hence the reason I've been happy to let everyone else call and email them, and besides from 1 other person on this thread, no one is receiving any information from them, but whatever...so. I'd interpret that as: generally when they assess them they'll give you an estimate of 6-8 weeks, right, so they're telling you that, that particular time frame is no longer applicable as in the timeframe now has that extra 4 to 6 weeks in regards to the back log, I'd imagine. My partner was informed by our CO that they were up to the 6th early last week and we are now officially on week 10 since they've actually had them there, so this letter you received makes sense. Probably unlike this post! Sorry. So I'd assume in my instance, best case scenario would be in 2 more weeks (4 extra on the original 8 or one more month, totaling 6 weeks on top of original 8).

I really hope that made sense! Also, I'd imagine that 'exceptional' circumstances would be - god forbid - your partner being ill, or was in serious financial trouble - things of that nature.

You're always so positive Zamassuie, so don't stress.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MandS said:


> Hi Zamaussie,
> 
> I wouldn't stress - or let your partner stress over this letter- it sounds just like a generic response/letter they give to tell you they are simply processing the visa. This is/was my issue with it, hence the reason I've been happy to let everyone else call and email them, and besides from 1 other person on this thread, no one is receiving any information from them, but whatever...so. I'd interpret that as: generally when they assess them they'll give you an estimate of 6-8 weeks, right, so they're telling you that, that particular time frame is no longer applicable as in the timeframe now has that extra 4 to 6 weeks in regards to the back log, I'd imagine. My partner was informed by our CO that they were up to the 6th early last week and we are now officially on week 10 since they've actually had them there, so this letter you received makes sense. Probably unlike this post! Sorry. So I'd assume in my instance, best case scenario would be in 2 more weeks (4 extra on the original 8 or one more month, totaling 6 weeks on top of original 8).
> 
> ...


Wonderfully said!!! Please try not to stress. I think it's a generic response and who knows if it is that time from when you first wrote or from when they replied?

Anyway I will contact them again tomorrow as my usual Monday activity and get the current process date if I can and hopefully that will helps make you feel more at ease.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Hey everyone...I just followed up as promised and they are now processing applications from Sept 25th for paper submitted applications.

This is great news...I think some of you are now within this processing time...I hope so. Mine is not far away and in 1 week they have done 20 days of processing...almost 3 weeks worth so this is WONDERFUL news for all of us.

Those of us who may now have had our medicals reviewed with this last week of progress, can you please let us know what or how you get feedback on your medicals.

Bless you all xxx


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> Hey Hey everyone...I just followed up as promised and they are now processing applications from Sept 25th for paper submitted applications.
> 
> This is great news...I think some of you are now within this processing time...I hope so. Mine is not far away and in 1 week they have done 20 days of processing...almost 3 weeks worth so this is WONDERFUL news for all of us.
> 
> ...


Well we should definitely hear something back this week! My partner should wake up to an email tomorrow morning SA time, well, in theory! I'll keep you posted and thanks again.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MandS said:


> Well we should definitely hear something back this week! My partner should wake up to an email tomorrow morning SA time, well, in theory! I'll keep you posted and thanks again.


That is great news MandS. What date was your medicals submitted?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Woohoo, that's awesome news, thanks melandabdul. My fiance had her medicals done on the 26th September, so does that mean hers will be processed within the next few days? (ie, this week?). I wonder how long it takes from the time she actually has them done before HOC receives them? Does the CO have to actually ask them to process, or as soon as they are electronically submitted by the medical clinic do they get added directly into the HOC queue for processing?

Going to visit the lovely lady on Friday in Bali, she's flying down to meet... getting excited. A grant in the next few weeks would be the best Christmas present ever!

Cheers
Bonez


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Woohoo, that's awesome news, thanks melandabdul. My fiance had her medicals done on the 26th September, so does that mean hers will be processed within the next few days? (ie, this week?). I wonder how long it takes from the time she actually has them done before HOC receives them? Does the CO have to actually ask them to process, or as soon as they are electronically submitted by the medical clinic do they get added directly into the HOC queue for processing?
> 
> Going to visit the lovely lady on Friday in Bali, she's flying down to meet... getting excited. A grant in the next few weeks would be the best Christmas present ever!
> 
> ...


Hey Bonez,
Yes great news for us all, esp you guys I think. Well from what I can tell the medicals go into the queue in Sydney and are wholey and soley managed there&#8230;the CO has nothing to do with it from there on in once they have sent it off and are to a degree at the mercy of HOC/MOC processing times also.

For an indication of how my process went with the medicals, My CO entered them into the system in Berlin on Oct 10 and that is the date that the HOC/MOC are using for the date they will process them by.
This is not the date that they were done however as the medicals were done in late Sept in Greece, but this is the date that they got to the Berlin Embassy and they were acknowledged and entered into the system.
So from there you should be able to work out approximately the date that HOC/MOC will be working on for your medicals, or try ringing them now to see if you can get that info. I think email is no good as they don't seem to reply quickly, but if you maybe give a week after your medicals were done and sent off to the embassy as the date then you should be safe.
Hope this helps and makes sense.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> Hey Bonez,
> 
> For an indication of how my process went with the medicals, My CO entered them into the system in Berlin on Oct 10 and that is the date that the HOC/MOC are using for the date they will process them by.
> This is not the date that they were done however as the medicals were done in late Sept in Greece, but this is the date that they got to the Berlin Embassy and they were acknowledged and entered into the system.


That's good news, so my fiance's were completed late Sept too, if the process it the same I guess we aim on it taking 3-5 days for the CO to enter into the system, so I'm hoping ours were done so on 1st-2nd Oct at the latest, which means they should be processed this week 

I haven't had a solid indication from the CO as to if they are waiting on anything else or if they'll be ready to grant as soon as the medicals come back, but all the communication we've had with them basically has sounded like the medicals are all they are waiting on.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> That is great news MandS. What date was your medicals submitted?


They were done the start of September and received the 9th in Sydney. So lets see!!! From what the CO told my partner they just receive confirmation via a register (they can check as the information is uploaded) rather than wait on every specific application. The CO has said this is literally all she's waiting for before she can grant the visa. Last Tuesday she advised they were up to the 6th, as you said the 5 by Monday so SURELY something this week!!!! :/


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Hey Hey everyone...I just followed up as promised and they are now processing applications from Sept 25th for paper submitted applications.
> 
> This is great news...I think some of you are now within this processing time...I hope so. Mine is not far away and in 1 week they have done 20 days of processing...almost 3 weeks worth so this is WONDERFUL news for all of us.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the update!
Mine i sent around 26th sept...but adding the time of sending them to sydney that means we are some where around the first week of October paper applications. Still that is good news

Good luck to all of us !!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

MandS said:


> They were done the start of September and received the 9th in Sydney. So lets see!!! From what the CO told my partner they just receive confirmation via a register (they can check as the information is uploaded) rather than wait on every specific application. The CO has said this is literally all she's waiting for before she can grant the visa. Last Tuesday she advised they were up to the 6th, as you said the 5 by Monday so SURELY something this week!!!! :/


Same with me ,our CO wrote to my fiancee informing her that we had met the visa requirements but only the meds where remaining.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Mands were your medicals done via e-health or was just paper entries ?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Mands were your medicals done via e-health or was just paper entries ?


I assume standard paper entries. The 9th was the day they acknowledged they received them.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

My fiance's were done via eHealth, so I'm hoping that will remove that extra 5-10 day delay in processing, which is even better as they were electronically submitted on 26th Sept.


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

*update: *

Health operations replied to an email I sent weeks ago today to inform me that my fiance's medicals have *finally** been finalised! They didn't give specifics - I called them to clarify, they just said that they were now on the system ready for the CO to access. But looks like she's been on holidays the last week, so hopefully we hear something this week. Also, they can't tell you if you require anything further, so I hope they don't need anything else, ie: specialists letters, etc. So for anyone wondering: paper medicals referred and received 9th September, 2012 - Finalised (approx) 27, November 2012. 
Please everyone keep me updated. If ours are done - yours can't be far away and now we wait for grant. *crossing fingers*!!!!*


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MandS said:


> *update: *
> 
> Health operations replied to an email I sent weeks ago today to inform me that my fiance's medicals have *finally** been finalised! They didn't give specifics - I called them to clarify, they just said that they were now on the system ready for the CO to access. But looks like she's been on holidays the last week, so hopefully we hear something this week. Also, they can't tell you if you require anything further, so I hope they don't need anything else, ie: specialists letters, etc. So for anyone wondering: paper medicals referred and received 9th September, 2012 - Finalised (approx) 27, November 2012.
> Please everyone keep me updated. If ours are done - yours can't be far away and now we wait for grant. *crossing fingers*!!!!*


*

What great news for you both...I hope your CO is not away from work for too long...how painful to know it is all ready to go and you have to wait for them. Well all of your Christmases will come at once as we say if you get the visa and are able to be with your loved one xxx*


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> What great news for you both...I hope your CO is not away from work for too long...how painful to know it is all ready to go and you have to wait for them. Well all of your Christmases will come at once as we say if you get the visa and are able to be with your loved one xxx


Thanks! I know! Hopefully this means not too far away for the rest of you!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

MandS said:


> *update: *
> 
> Health operations replied to an email I sent weeks ago today to inform me that my fiance's medicals have *finally** been finalised! They didn't give specifics - I called them to clarify, they just said that they were now on the system ready for the CO to access. But looks like she's been on holidays the last week, so hopefully we hear something this week. Also, they can't tell you if you require anything further, so I hope they don't need anything else, ie: specialists letters, etc. So for anyone wondering: paper medicals referred and received 9th September, 2012 - Finalised (approx) 27, November 2012.
> Please everyone keep me updated. If ours are done - yours can't be far away and now we wait for grant. *crossing fingers*!!!!*


*

Hello, that is wonderful news am sure you too will be receiving the christmas present very early !!*


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

My fiance just had her visa granted! Her medicals were submitted using eHealth on 25th September, and it turns out that's all they were waiting for to grant. Good luck to the rest of you, hopefully it wont be too far behind!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> My fiance just had her visa granted! Her medicals were submitted using eHealth on 25th September, and it turns out that's all they were waiting for to grant. Good luck to the rest of you, hopefully it wont be too far behind!


Congrats to you both. Wonderful news and great Christmas ahead xxx


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> My fiance just had her visa granted! Her medicals were submitted using eHealth on 25th September, and it turns out that's all they were waiting for to grant. Good luck to the rest of you, hopefully it wont be too far behind!


Congratulations !!!! All the best to both of you !!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks a lot! Really exciting news


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> thanks a lot! Really exciting news


Fantastic! Congratulation to you both! We've been told the medicals are cleared - thank God - no more further information and she'll finalise the visa by this Friday! Fingers crossed!! Where is your fiancé from??


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!

Indonesia and I'm from Perth. She's meeting me in Bali on Friday so we can spend a week together. We had planned this holiday a while back thinking she would get the visa late Dec or early Jan, but this was a nice surprise! It's a pitty she doesn't want to come back with me next week, but she has a few things to tidy up first and wants to spend Christmas with her family. 

She might change her mind about that now that the visa has been granted, not sure yet!


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Indonesia and I'm from Perth. She's meeting me in Bali on Friday so we can spend a week together. We had planned this holiday a while back thinking she would get the visa late Dec or early Jan, but this was a nice surprise! It's a pitty she doesn't want to come back with me next week, but she has a few things to tidy up first and wants to spend Christmas with her family.
> 
> She might change her mind about that now that the visa has been granted, not sure yet!


Well either way, it's great news! Enjoy your time (and life!) together!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Indonesia and I'm from Perth. She's meeting me in Bali on Friday so we can spend a week together. We had planned this holiday a while back thinking she would get the visa late Dec or early Jan, but this was a nice surprise! It's a pitty she doesn't want to come back with me next week, but she has a few things to tidy up first and wants to spend Christmas with her family.
> 
> She might change her mind about that now that the visa has been granted, not sure yet!


Most importantly you got the visa. That is what seem to put our lives on stand still....


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

So is there anyone else following this thread still wanting me to keep updating the processing date that HOC/MOC advise cos I've got a feeling everyone that was actively posting and waiting for medicals (other than me) has them. I'm happy to keep posting this info if others want it but won't just post spam if its not needed


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> So is there anyone else following this thread still wanting me to keep updating the processing date that HOC/MOC advise cos I've got a feeling everyone that was actively posting and waiting for medicals (other than me) has them. I'm happy to keep posting this info if others want it but won't just post spam if its not needed


You can still post if you wish to - Myself i haven't gotten any updates yet


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> So is there anyone else following this thread still wanting me to keep updating the processing date that HOC/MOC advise cos I've got a feeling everyone that was actively posting and waiting for medicals (other than me) has them. I'm happy to keep posting this info if others want it but won't just post spam if its not needed


Absolutely! I know I have found it so helpful so I'm sure anyone who stumbles on it will find it very useful plus we want to keep updated with your progress!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes not only us but other people going through this process


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> You can still post if you wish to - Myself i haven't gotten any updates yet


Of course ill post for your sake too Zamaussie. Sorry I've lost track of who was still waiting.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MandS said:


> Absolutely! I know I have found it so helpful so I'm sure anyone who stumbles on it will find it very useful plus we want to keep updated with your progress!


Ok no problem. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Leslie Filander (Nov 28, 2012)

Seems I still have a long wait ahead.

My meds were referred on 13 November


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Leslie Filander said:


> Seems I still have a long wait ahead.
> 
> My meds were referred on 13 November


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Leslie but based on current processing time you have about a 2 month wait. There "may" also be an impact going over the Christmas/New Year period as many people in Australia take holidays as it is summer time here so the HOC/MOC that process these might be running on skeleton staff for a month or so. But let's hope they recognize that the migration cycle never stops or slows and make provision for that.
Best of luck waiting...you are in good company!


----------



## Leslie Filander (Nov 28, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Leslie but based on current processing time you have about a 2 month wait. There "may" also be an impact going over the Christmas/New Year period as many people in Australia take holidays as it is summer time here so the HOC/MOC that process these might be running on skeleton staff for a month or so. But let's hope they recognize that the migration cycle never stops or slows and make provision for that.
> Best of luck waiting...you are in good company!


Thanks.

I received an email from them stating there is a realistic waiting period of 6-8 weeks for medicals to be finalised. So I'm all prepared (tongue in cheek) for the wait, but still hoping for a micracle


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Leslie Filander said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I received an email from them stating there is a realistic waiting period of 6-8 weeks for medicals to be finalised. So I'm all prepared (tongue in cheek) for the wait, but still hoping for a micracle


You must ALWAYS have hope!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

So does this mean that if processing for a PMV (from a low-risk country like the US) generally takes five months, we can expect to wait more like seven, even if we front load my medicals? I have no doubt mine will be referred. 

It's too bad I can't do my medicals NOW while we're waiting for my fiance's PR to come through and have them go ahead and refer them before we've even applied. That would save so much time. I don't want to wait another two months on top of what we're already having to wait.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Leslie Filander said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I received an email from them stating there is a realistic waiting period of 6-8 weeks for medicals to be finalised. So I'm all prepared (tongue in cheek) for the wait, but still hoping for a micracle


Yeap miracles do happen...In some cases these processes can run below the stated time. Some people have gotten their visas in a month even though they were told it will take 6-9 Months.

All about Faith !


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

My wife is heading for medical check today together with my baby boy who's 1 month old.
Let say 8 weeks from today shall have the results. Visa granting shall take few weeks again.
Anyway, wish us luck on this. God bless


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

nemesis said:


> My wife is heading for medical check today together with my baby boy who's 1 month old.
> Let say 8 weeks from today shall have the results. Visa granting shall take few weeks again.
> Anyway, wish us luck on this. God bless


All the best with the medicals your wife and baby are having today. Yes it is a long time for the medicals to come back if they are refered. Maybe you will be one of the lucky ones and your medicals might not be refered or maybe everything at your embassy is refered...I am not sure.

Just something to remember though...the medicals being reviewed is not always the last step visa application process...it is different for everyone I think.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea...my wife just facing some depression here so i hope she'll getting well.
Didn't have enough sleep last night for taking care the baby but has to work today.
Hopefully our new life will be better tomorrow. Can't wait to have result now.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Yea...my wife just facing some depression here so i hope she'll getting well.
> Didn't have enough sleep last night for taking care the baby but has to work today.
> Hopefully our new life will be better tomorrow. Can't wait to have result now.


Oh that is very hard for you and her I am sure. I will put you in my prayers. Stay strong.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Yea...my wife just facing some depression here so i hope she'll getting well.
> Didn't have enough sleep last night for taking care the baby but has to work today.
> Hopefully our new life will be better tomorrow. Can't wait to have result now.


Sorry about that.
Hope she gets better.All the best


----------



## Leslie Filander (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Guys

On PIO someone got her visa grant after being referred on the 13 Nov 2012 don't know if it was paper based or online for a 190 visa. 

In the meantime we wait and smile


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear all,
My wife just came back from hospital for submission ehealth, she declared she got talecimia and ovary cyst. The doctor on hold the submission ask us to go gynaelogist for support letter that she got cyst for their further assessment. 
All the while, my wife's cyst doesn't create any pain and we've been observing every 3 months. This cyst is liquid and it's not fabroid. We're going to request our gynaelogist supporting letter this Saturday. 
My question:
Is this going to affect my application? After our observation and advice from our doctor, the cyst is none cancerous.
Anyone please give me your valuable advice and support as we are coming through a long way here or are we being stupid to be 'too honest'?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Dear all,
> My wife just came back from hospital for submission ehealth, she declared she got talecimia and ovary cyst. The doctor on hold the submission ask us to go gynaelogist for support letter that she got cyst for their further assessment.
> All the while, my wife's cyst doesn't create any pain and we've been observing every 3 months. This cyst is liquid and it's not fabroid. We're going to request our gynaelogist supporting letter this Saturday.
> My question:
> ...


No you are not being stupid to be too honest in my opinion because in the end they will find it all out and if you do not tell them now it will not look good when they find it out later and you have not been up front.

Will it affect your process???? Well this is hard to say. I think that all of us here are unsure of how they assess medicals to be honest. There needs to not be a significant cost to the medical system in Australia if you go with conditions but there are all of these rules as to what is ok and what is not ok to go through so we are all guessing in regards to this.

All I can say is to do the tests, give the details as they ask and then wait. Guessing the outcome will lead to pain and frustration so best to wait and see if you can.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

To be frank, I am worried now coz the process might take months. I had seek advise from my agent as what they suggest is be prepare for further extensive medical checkup as require by GH for them just to be sure everything is 'okay'.
Well, I just feel pressure now as after putting all the effort, time and money may be gone. I know the reason for those rules but it's just too strict.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

nemesis said:


> To be frank, I am worried now coz the process might take months. I had seek advise from my agent as what they suggest is be prepare for further extensive medical checkup as require by GH for them just to be sure everything is 'okay'.
> Well, I just feel pressure now as after putting all the effort, time and money may be gone. I know the reason for those rules but it's just too strict.


Don't give up hope yet. You don't know the outcome so stay strong.


----------



## Leslie Filander (Nov 28, 2012)

nemesis said:


> To be frank, I am worried now coz the process might take months. I had seek advise from my agent as what they suggest is be prepare for further extensive medical checkup as require by GH for them just to be sure everything is 'okay'.
> Well, I just feel pressure now as after putting all the effort, time and money may be gone. I know the reason for those rules but it's just too strict.


Don't lose hope!!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

nemesis said:


> To be frank, I am worried now coz the process might take months. I had seek advise from my agent as what they suggest is be prepare for further extensive medical checkup as require by GH for them just to be sure everything is 'okay'.
> Well, I just feel pressure now as after putting all the effort, time and money may be gone. I know the reason for those rules but it's just too strict.


Dont give up there is always hope!!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your support. Even i don't know you all but i felt your love and care.
I've been researching last night and looking all the info and fact that my wife's condition is ovarian cyst which almost 50% women has it. It do sounds common but however i'll not take this lightly as it might affect my application.
I do found some people has this condition with granted PR but maybe gone through some extensive check.
I know what we have to declare but i found the following statement from DIAC health check:-
_To meet the health requirement you must be free from a disease or condition that is:
1) considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
2) likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
3) likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply._
My wife's condition is normal, no pain at all and she just gave birth my baby boy. The fact that the cyst may cause non-pregnancy but we all been through this with no problem. 
I shall update you all when i get any further results on this and hopefully this would help someone who's in our same situation.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello guys ! So i got a reply from my CO and said that she was still waiting for the reply from the HOC and that considering the time of the year they (HOC) are very busy !.but also that she will try her best to follow up next week.
Just wondering, for paper applications do they have to courier the forms back or just enter the results on a certain database from which the CO can access the information online.?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Hello guys ! So i got a reply from my CO and said that she was still waiting for the reply from the HOC and that considering the time of the year they (HOC) are very busy !.but also that she will try her best to follow up next week.
> Just wondering, for paper applications do they have to courier the forms back or just enter the results on a certain database from which the CO can access the information online.?


It's on a database, so they don't wait for anything to be sent back, they can access it straight away.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks MandS


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys - just to let you know we received our grant letter today. Just under three months, such a miracle. Wishing u all the very best of luck. I will keep u all up-to-date and check the thread regularly to see how everyone's applications are going. Thanks again for all your feedback and support.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MandS said:


> Hey guys - just to let you know we received our grant letter today. Just under three months, such a miracle. Wishing u all the very best of luck. I will keep u all up-to-date and check the thread regularly to see how everyone's applications are going. Thanks again for all your feedback and support.


Praise God!!!! Well done and congrats to you both...enjoy your special Christmas together xxx


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

MandS said:


> Hey guys - just to let you know we received our grant letter today. Just under three months, such a miracle. Wishing u all the very best of luck. I will keep u all up-to-date and check the thread regularly to see how everyone's applications are going. Thanks again for all your feedback and support.


Congrats !!!....thanks for for the support too and have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Congrats !!!....thanks for for the support too and have a wonderful Christmas!


Thanks everyone. Good luck to you all. X


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

HI Melandabdul

Do you have Update today on what date GH processing paper based medicals 

Thanks


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> HI Melandabdul
> 
> Do you have Update today on what date GH processing paper based medicals
> 
> Thanks


I will get one for you by the end of the day. Hey seem to put their phones to voicemail in the morning but I can get through later in the afternoon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I will get one for you by the end of the day. Hey seem to put their phones to voicemail in the morning but I can get through later in the afternoon. Stay tuned.


Thanks Melandabdul

After 4-5 continues voice messages you will connected to talk to a nice lady. Just have to disconnect immediately if you hear voice message to avoid extra cost on phone

Thanks


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Thanks Melandabdul
> 
> After 4-5 continues voice messages you will connected to talk to a nice lady. Just have to disconnect immediately if you hear voice message to avoid extra cost on phone
> 
> Thanks


Yes you know the pattern also. Did you ring recently? Did you happen to ask the date for paper applications they were processing?


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Yes you know the pattern also. Did you ring recently? Did you happen to ask the date for paper applications they were processing?


Yes last Friday (30th November) and they are at present looking only paper based of 25 September. Informed 1000 more papers based medicals are in queue to be seen by medicals officer. I guess today they might have started October cases.

Thanks


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Yes last Friday (30th November) and they are at present looking only paper based of 25 September. Informed 1000 more papers based medicals are in queue to be seen by medicals officer. I guess today they might have started October cases.
> 
> Thanks


Hmmm that is the same date they were looking at on Monday. That's not good. Ok well maybe they get a proper up at the end of the week so Monday is a good day to call. Ill keep try.


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Hmmm that is the same date they were looking at on Monday. That's not good. Ok well maybe they get a proper up at the end of the week so Monday is a good day to call. Ill keep try.


Good luck. It's already 1.30 pm there try at 2.30-3 pm usually at this time you won't hear voice message.

Thanks


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok I just got an update and they are now working on paper applications from Oct 18th!!!!!
Great news, however mine from Oct 10th didn't get assessed, it kinda got lost I guess so now they are locating it and getting it assessed urgently. Oh boy, glad I rang


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh does anyone know the email address for Global health please?


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Oh does anyone know the email address for Global health please?


That's great news. You don't have to be panic. They will find your medicals. Thanks for Update. Just be patient.

Thanks


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

[email protected]

Thats scary. I hope they didn't misplace mine too., Mine are supposed to be around the first week of October so that sounds like good progress.

My CO said will follow up with the HOC today,which means they will only see her message tonight. Lets hope by Wednesday or so she would have gotten a positive reply from them.
Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thats scary. I hope they didn't misplace mine too., Mine are supposed to be around the first week of October so that sounds like good progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the email address. I am sure that your medicals will be just fine. I am glad I was ringing though to check on things.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> HI Melandabdul
> 
> Do you have Update today on what date GH processing paper based medicals
> 
> Thanks


Hi Tired$Frustrated,
When did you put in your meds and are paper based?


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Tired$Frustrated,
> When did you put in your meds and are paper based?


I have long story with GH and my medicals. That's why I am [email protected] I will tell you some other time.

Ya mine is paper based medicals refered on 23rd October.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

I understand . But wishing you all the best


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Good news....I spoke to them today and they found our application and will be assessing it today!!! Great news!!!


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Good news....I spoke to them today and they found our application and will be assessing it today!!! Great news!!!


Congratulations


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you....lets hope it all comes back clear and good results!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Good news....I spoke to them today and they found our application and will be assessing it today!!! Great news!!!


Wonderful !!
Yours was 10th right?.....Am tempted to write my CO an email....But anyways patience.

We are really praying to have my meds finalised this week. My sleeping hours are reducing by the day, always looking forward to the next day hoping for some good news.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear all, we finally get our gynaelogist letter confirmation and submit to panel doctor. As the doctor advise that everything shall be okay as what they need is the letter to confirm the cyst. Panel is submitting ehealth today. Hopefully everything shall be ok. As to date, we have no further document pending now. "Finger cross"


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck Nemesis !


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you all your support. I'll keep all of you update on our status soon.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Wonderful !!
> Yours was 10th right?.....Am tempted to write my CO an email....But anyways patience.
> 
> We are really praying to have my meds finalised this week. My sleeping hours are reducing by the day, always looking forward to the next day hoping for some good news.


Yes we are the 10th of Oct. I would say that they will have yours done by the end of this week. I would suggest contacting on your CO on Monday for your info. All the best.


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Thank you....lets hope it all comes back clear and good results!


Any Updates Melandabdul, or still Having last moment nervousness.

Thanks


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Any Updates Melandabdul, or still Having last moment nervousness.
> 
> Thanks


Heheheh always nervous Tired&Frustrated cos our life is in someone else's hands 

Our CO hasn't responded to our email or calls yet so we don't know the outcome of the medicals...so we still are waiting! Will let you know when I find out.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

We keep praying ! The faith keeps us going......One day we will get there!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

After some more persistence on my part our CO responded and said "I have checked the records and can confirm that your fiancé meets the health requirement as per 04/12/2012."

Yippee!!!!! One more hurdle we have crossed over in the process!!!!! Now we are going to look at getting a tourist visa processed to see if we can spend time together while we wait.


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> After some more persistence on my part our CO responded and said "I have checked the records and can confirm that your fiancé meets the health requirement as per 04/12/2012."
> 
> Yippee!!!!! One more hurdle we have crossed over in the process!!!!! Now we are going to look at getting a tourist visa processed to see if we can spend time together while we wait.


Congratulations Visa is on your way. Best of luck.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Congratulations Visa is on your way. Best of luck.


Wish I had your confidence...I think we still have some way to go before the visa is granted.

Thanks


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> After some more persistence on my part our CO responded and said "I have checked the records and can confirm that your fiancé meets the health requirement as per 04/12/2012."
> 
> Yippee!!!!! One more hurdle we have crossed over in the process!!!!! Now we are going to look at getting a tourist visa processed to see if we can spend time together while we wait.


Congrats! Fingers crossed its nice and quick! My finance arrives in Aus today! I think definitely look in to the tourist visa while u wait!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> After some more persistence on my part our CO responded and said "I have checked the records and can confirm that your fiancé meets the health requirement as per 04/12/2012."
> 
> Yippee!!!!! One more hurdle we have crossed over in the process!!!!! Now we are going to look at getting a tourist visa processed to see if we can spend time together while we wait.


That is great news, your visa is on the way!!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MandS said:


> Congrats! Fingers crossed its nice and quick! My finance arrives in Aus today! I think definitely look in to the tourist visa while u wait!


Thanks MandS. Wow you guys will be together today!!! That's wonderful. Yes will go for the tourist I think. Enjoy the reunion.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> That is great news, your visa is on the way!!


Thank you


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi All

Does Anyone got Update about paper medicals from Global Health today. What date they are processing today?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does Anyone got Update about paper medicals from Global Health today. What date they are processing today?


I no longer have a need to call them but I can tell you that I would call them on a Monday afternoon and just ask the nice lady who answered if she could please tell me what date they are up to in processing for paper based applications...that is all.

Other people seem to have had issues with getting information from the office but I never did just asking that.

I do have to tell you though that I never sent an email and rarely left a message for them to call me. I think if you want the information you just need to keep calling till you get them to pick up. I can tell you on Monday they would have the phone going to their voice mail message most of the morning and in the afternoon it would mostly be answered but you just have to be determined to get through to them like I was...for me getting updates kept me sane so I was willing to call a half a dozen or more times till the phone rang and didn't go to their message.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I no longer have a need to call them but I can tell you that I would call them on a Monday afternoon and just ask the nice lady who answered if she could please tell me what date they are up to in processing for paper based applications...that is all.
> 
> Other people seem to have had issues with getting information from the office but I never did just asking that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melandabdul. I will also call GH on Tuesday cuz my wife is not cleared yet which is referred on 23rd October.

And best of luck for your Visa.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Thanks Melandabdul. I will also call GH on Tuesday cuz my wife is not cleared yet which is referred on 23rd October.
> 
> And best of luck for your Visa.


Oh if she was on Oct 23rd I would be contacting your CO now as well...I am pretty sure that it would have been done by now so I would be asking the CO for feedback on your medicals now while you wait for Tues to come around.


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Oh if she was on Oct 23rd I would be contacting your CO now as well...I am pretty sure that it would have been done by now so I would be asking the CO for feedback on your medicals now while you wait for Tues to come around.


Ya I know but I have recently contacted CO in November 21. I think I have to wait till medicals are finalised.


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Melandabdul, 

Any update from Global Health. What date they are processing paper medicals today?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Hi Melandabdul,
> 
> Any update from Global Health. What date they are processing paper medicals today?


I'm no longer calling them as mine have been processed. Sorry maybe I wasn't clear in my last update but I suggest you try and call them on Monday afternoon for an update. I did ring them for you today just after reading this post so that you would not be stressing out and they just told me Oct 29th.

Please look back at me last few updates and you will have all the info on what to say to them when you need to call next week for an update. Feel free to ask me any questions about it if you need help xxx


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I'm no longer calling them as mine have been processed. Sorry maybe I wasn't clear in my last update but I suggest you try and call them on Monday afternoon for an update. I did ring them for you today just after reading this post so that you would not be stressing out and they just told me Oct 29th.
> 
> Please look back at me last few updates and you will have all the info on what to say to them when you need to call next week for an update. Feel free to ask me any questions about it if you need help xxx


Thank you very much for the information. I will call GH cuz our refered on 23rd October. 
You are extremely helpful and I wish all your dreams comes true.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Thank you very much for the information. I will call GH cuz our refered on 23rd October.
> You are extremely helpful and I wish all your dreams comes true.


You are very welcome and I wish you all the best. Yes please do ring them and check that your specific case has been processed as they missed ours even though the date had passed. Once you know it has been processed you can then pursue the CO for the outcome (GH will not tell you this so don't ask them).

The other thing is don't leave a message just try calling till you get the phone to ring...I found them not to be very good at returning calls so I would just try calling over and over.

Stay blessed and I will be keeping an eye on your progress so please keep posting xxx


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Milandabdul...thanks for the infor. Any good news for you? Myself still haven't gotten anything from my CO..Getting really worried ,we hoped we would be together before christmas but each day that passes the chances of together this festival...


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

Just called GH, and informed me that my wife Medicals which was referred on 23rd October, has been finalized however the lady informed me that she was not authorised to disclose the date when it was finalised and now I can contact CO. We are paper based application.


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

Hurry just received the Visa Grant Email.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Hurry just received the Visa Grant Email.


Oh wow. How amazing is that!!! No longer tired and frustrated im guessing!!! Well done on finishing the race well. Can you please refresh our memories as to your circumstances. When you lodged and where and what kind of visa. 
All the best xxx


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Hurry just received the Visa Grant Email.


Congrats!!! ....Love always wins in the end.

Which embassy did you lodge your application ?


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Oh wow. How amazing is that!!! No longer tired and frustrated im guessing!!! Well done on finishing the race well. Can you please refresh our memories as to your circumstances. When you lodged and where and what kind of visa.
> All the best xxx


Thank you Melandabdul, Your will be Granted soon.

Below is my Visa Application Timeline

Visa Application Date: 6th December 2011
Visa Subclass: 475
State Sponsored: South Australia
Case Officer Allocated: 3rd April 2012 
Medical/PCC/Work experience and Few other documents requested by CO: 3rd April 2012. 
Medical Courier to GH By Hospital: 12 April 2012 
PCC/Work experience and Few other documents Uploaded: 26 April 2012 
Proof of Functional English: Submitted Diploma Certificate, Diploma Mark sheet and College Letter explaining medium of instructions were in English at the time of Applications So IELTS was not required and not requested by CO.

On 14th September 2012: After Long Delay my case migration Agent made an enquiry to Case Officer about Application Status. Came to know my OH medicals in Deferred State.

16th October 2012: Eventually GH send letter for further medicals test but letter was sent only contacting GH By telephone. No response to my email by GH so took one months Delay.

Further medicals refered for my OH : 23 October, 2012.

Medical Finalised: 11 December 2012

Visa Grant: 11 December 2012

Thank You All


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Congrats!!! ....Love always wins in the end.
> 
> Which embassy did you lodge your application ?


Thanks you. I lodged my application in GSM Adelaide Australia

I pray your will be finalised soon.

Thanks


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Thank you Melandabdul, Your will be Granted soon.
> 
> Below is my Visa Application Timeline
> 
> ...


May peace and happiness be with you all the days of your life!


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> May peace and happiness be with you all the days of your life!


Thank you, I also pray the happiness and good Luck to God for you Melandabdul.


----------



## Leslie Filander (Nov 28, 2012)

Tired&Frustrated said:


> Hurry just received the Visa Grant Email.


Whoohoo Congratulations Tired & Frustrated, All the best with the rest of your journey


----------



## Tired&Frustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

Leslie Filander said:


> Whoohoo Congratulations Tired & Frustrated, All the best with the rest of your journey


Thank you Leslie Filander


----------



## saradha (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Is there anyone out there whose meds are finalised but is awaiting grant??
Am waiting for a month nw...my medicals got finalised on 13nov12.

Thanks


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear All,
Just checking in to see if there has been any good news from all those still in line?

Wishing you all the best once more. !


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing for me here. Wife medical submitted 2weeks ago. Might take more time or after Christmas. Heard my agent said Global Health staff is taking long vacation


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone out there whose meds are finalised but is awaiting grant??
> Am waiting for a month nw...my medicals got finalised on 13nov12.
> ...


Yes I am still waiting and expect to be for a number of months. When did you submit your application? Generally speaking, our medicals being approved is not a sign then that the visa will be approved straight after.


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I'm glad to find this threat and I'm happy for those who had their visa granted already  

I'd like to know if there's anyone here still waiting for the medical clearance finalised from HOC/ Global Health? I wonder if anyone knows which date are they processing at the moment?

I been so frustrated coz been separated from my bf, we both been waiting for months so we can get together again. 

Visa applied: 26/11/12
CO assigned: 30/11/12
Med.check : 10/12/12

I dunno when exactly my CO submitted/sent out my medical result to Global Health, but she emailed me on 18/12/12 to say that she's waiting for the medical clearance from Australia.

"we are waiting for your medical clearance from Australia. All medicals done in the country where application lodged, will be sent to Australia electronically and the result may takes up to 8 weeks due they assess medical from all over the world including Indonesia"

I have sent couple emails to global health, but they just sent me the same generated automatic email response which didn't answer my questions at all   

Today my bf rang me and suggest me just to apply a tourist visa, so i can be there with him while my 461 visa processing, which might take agesss...


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm glad to find this threat and I'm happy for those who had their visa granted already
> 
> I'd like to know if there's anyone here still waiting for the medical clearance finalised from HOC/ Global Health? I wonder if anyone knows which date are they processing at the moment?
> ...


my medical is being assessed in Australia currently. My application was submitted August, 2012 in Ottawa. Maybe it's August. I am seeing visas being granted for the months of May - Sept. I could be wrong.


----------



## Leslie Filander (Nov 28, 2012)

Just an update:

My visa was granted yesterday. Meds were referred on 13 Nov '12 and I assume it was finalised 30 Jan.


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

Leslie Filander said:


> Just an update:
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday. Meds were referred on 13 Nov '12 and I assume it was finalised 30 Jan.


Hmm... I guess its gonna be at the end of february for mine to get finalised, if im lucky... 

Btw, congrats for you! your waiting is paid with the good news


----------



## faiz (Apr 3, 2013)

*Referred Medicals Global Health Services*

I am facing the same issue. My wife's second medical was referred in late November and it is still pending clearance after 4 months. It has been very frustrating to say the least. Case officer has no clue as to how long it will take and month after month he just advises us to keep waiting.

Tried contacting GHC on a number of occassions, was only able to get through them once which was 3 months ago and was told they can't answer any questions about medicals. Since then no one answers the phone and emails receive an automated reply.

Application was lodged almost 10 months ago in India, and it has been a very disappointing process to be part of.


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys.. hows all of your medical process? any good news?

Just like to update you from my last post in this thread that on the February 21, 2013 my CO gave a ring to inform me that MOC requesting a further test (another X-ray test), I was so upset cause been waiting for almost 10 weeks to get result from my 1st med.check. After that, for make this story shorter, yesterday CO emailed me to send her a withdrawal letter for my tourist visa application in order to finalize my partner visa application (note: I did lodge a 676 tourist visa to spend a couple week to visit my partner back in Oz because its been months&we definitely miss each other).​
I have sent the withdrawal letter and now just been waiting for the news, keep praying and hoping for the best.... Wish me luck everybody


----------



## AspireOZ (May 13, 2012)

My meds were referred on Nov 22nd 2013 bit still awaiting response.... It's almost 5 months this wait is killing


----------

